# Wet Snow And High Winds Headed For The Mid-Atlantic



## BrotherBart (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like the makings of power outages headed this way with the combination in the thread title. Starting tomorrow night into Wednesday.


----------



## Jags (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## northwinds (Mar 4, 2013)

Started snowing here this afternoon.  6"-10" tonight and tomorrow.  Another make-up day for the kids in June.  With hills and the school buses,  that's about all it takes to close school for the day.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah they will announce the school closings for Wed. by tomorrow afternoon. My retired neighbor just completed his school bus driver training.


----------



## Jags (Mar 4, 2013)

It appears that I am sitting squarely in the 6-12" of snow range according to current predictions.
This winter stuff can be over, already.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Mar 4, 2013)

Not giving totals here. Starting Tuesday night through Wednesday,  snow to rain mix to snow. Sounds like a wet mess!


----------



## milleo (Mar 4, 2013)

Think this one is going to miss us, YAY!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 4, 2013)

Stopped by the grocery store today. We needed a couple of loaves of bread and the aisle was emptying out already. Four of the bread company guys had just rolled in so I got a couple of fresh loaves. They were having a ball joking about the coming snow and how fast the bread would be going out the door. The forecast figures that the stuff will be melted in two or three days max.

Back in the early nineties we had some nasty snow storms in early March.


----------



## Mo Par (Mar 4, 2013)

I restocked the wood pile under the deck today...let'er rip.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 4, 2013)

milleo said:


> Think this one is going to miss us, YAY!


Us too


----------



## begreen (Mar 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Stopped by the grocery store today. We needed a couple of loaves of bread and the aisle was emptying out already. Four of the bread company guys had just rolled in so I got a couple of fresh loaves. They were having a ball joking about the coming snow and how fast the bread would be going out the door. The forecast figures that the stuff will be melted in two or three days max.
> 
> Back in the early nineties we had some nasty snow storms in early March.


 

March snows can be deadly. They are often wet and heavy and accompanied by freezing rain. Bad combo.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 4, 2013)

begreen said:


> March snows can be deadly. They are often wet and heavy and accompanied by freezing rain. Bad combo.


 
Yep the monthly firing of the generators is tomorrow and I will go ahead and run the 12ga cords in before sundown. Wet snow with all of the miles of trees our power lines run through is a power outage guarantee. And with high winds the heroes in the bucket trucks won't be able to help for a while. We have one feeder in the development that angles from one side of the road to the other side over a half block span. I have seen it inches off of the ground in ice storms.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Looks like the makings of power outages headed this way with the combination in the thread title. Starting tomorrow night into Wednesday.


Stay safe, this storm is well south of us but before the middle of April we usually get hit with the wet heavy chit.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 4, 2013)

We're sittin right on the rain/snow bubble.....I can't believe I'm about to say this, but I hope its all rain....the un-frozen variety...

I have a bad feeling it won't be....


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 4, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> .I can't believe I'm about to say this, but I hope its all rain.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


>


Honestly, I'm sick of this wet snow slush bullchit we have been getting every other week.  It warms up just enough to make a sloppy mess, then drops down below freezing.  Then the next storm comes in, warms up just enough to be slop, then drops below freezing....over and over and over.

I'm (gulp) ready for spring......


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 4, 2013)

That is what we call winter here Scotty. Frozen one day. Slop the next. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 4, 2013)

Just caught the latest weather and it's coming, no doubt. Of course, It will be here, make a mess and be beautiful here by Friday in the mid 50`s. They can't make up their mind what time Wed the storm will hit here or if it will be snow, ice, rain or all of the above, we will have to wait and see. I can't rely on weather folks anyway, I'll know for sure when it gets here 

I'm with you Scotty, Spring can get here any time. I've got a lot if trees still to cut up from Sandy, the longer they sit in this slop, the longer they are going to take to dry out.

Fingers crossed it misses me completely, I don't need any more trees down!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 4, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Back in the early nineties we had some nasty snow storms in early March.


I vividly remember March 13, 1994.  Snowed in with my family on my 21st birthday! 
My neighbor, who was a few years older, took me on his 4 wheeler to the only thing open in Penndel, PA, The Irish Rover, famous if you ever lived around there, good ol' Irish bar. Drank myself stupid, but it was worth it


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 4, 2013)

In the nineties I was the first one to bust out in a big snowstorm. I took a list for everybody and came back with a truck load of cases of beer.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 4, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> I vividly remember March 13, 1994. Snowed in with my family on my 21st birthday!
> My neighbor, who was a few years older, took me on his 4 wheeler to the only thing open in Penndel, PA, The Irish Rover, famous if you ever lived around there, good ol' Irish bar. Drank myself stupid, but it was worth it


Wow, my 21st birthday was March 15, 1994.....we're the same age almost down to the day!
I remember that storm too. I, too, got chitfaced (celebrated my 21st).......we had around a foot and a half of snow in 24 hrs.....almost two feet locally.....


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 5, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Wow, my 21st birthday was March 15, 1994.....we're the same age almost down to the day!
> I remember that storm too. I, too, got chitfaced (celebrated my 21st).......we had around a foot and a half of snow in 24 hrs.....almost two feet locally.....


Hah, both hittin' the big 40 this month - Happy Birthday fellow Pisces


----------



## Tuneighty (Mar 5, 2013)

I really hope it starts earlier than later tonight! If I can't get out the driveway I am stuck at home, but if I can, ill be stuck at work.  I have been having fun reading this website. Sometimes WAY more in depth than I can comprehend:

http://geoea.org/category/mid-atlantic-weather/

House is loaded with a 2 day supply, some fresh cut locust that came in at 14% on the MM. Dropped it and the bark fell off too!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 5, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Hah, both hittin' the big 40 this month - Happy Birthday fellow Pisces


right back atcha!

For the record I don't feel a day over 38 1/2......


----------



## northwinds (Mar 5, 2013)

The weather forecasters swung and missed on the first pitch here.  It didn't even snow last night--yet.  Pavement is dry.  Yet....they still cancelled school. 
I guess we're on the edge of heavy snow that's still coming.  Kids are happy.  I told my daughter that it didn't snow, and there was a moment of panic on her
face since she didn't bother studying for her history test today due to predicted weather last night.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 5, 2013)

Well you guys have fun. Up here in the wilds of northern Maine all I see on the 7 day forecast is sun and mid thirties.
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...ls&state=ME&site=CAR&lat=45.8147&lon=-68.3109


----------



## Jags (Mar 5, 2013)

4 inches on the ground and they are calling for the bad stuff to hit in a couple of hours.  Gonna be mildly ugly.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 5, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Well you guys have fun. Up here in the wilds of northern Maine all I see on the 7 day forecast is sun and mid thirties.
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=Sherman Mills&state=ME&site=CAR&lat=45.8147&lon=-68.3109


 

Grrr . . . thinking about traveling up to The County this weekend since I've given up on riding the sleds locally. Sounds like it may not be all that good up there either.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 5, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Grrr . . . thinking about traveling up to The County this weekend since I've given up on riding the sleds locally. Sounds like it may not be all that good up there either.


 
i would guess the trails close to the I-95 corridor are skimpy at best. I'd check with shin pond and up thru the west side of the County. they've been getting some serious snow in the last few weeks where we just got a mix out it. My local club has parked the groomers. They'll do more damage than good.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 5, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> i would guess the trails close to the I-95 corridor are skimpy at best. I'd check with shin pond and up thru the west side of the County. they've been getting some serious snow in the last few weeks where we just got a mix out it. My local club has parked the groomers. They'll do more damage than good.


 

Thanks for the trail report . . . so far this is shaping up to be among the worse of my riding seasons. Only did one ride . . . out of Lincoln.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 5, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Hah, both hittin' the big 40 this month - Happy Birthday fellow Pisces


 
I turned 40 on the beach on Kauai. Twenty five years ago last week. Turned 21 out of the country on business. In a green suit.


----------



## Jags (Mar 5, 2013)

I turned 21 on a cruise in the middle of the Indian Ocean.  No, it was not a luxury liner.


----------



## northwinds (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd like to ship my snow to some of you folks who need it.  The snowbanks on my driveway do not need any more.  An ATV with a snowblade on a long downhill
has limitations and I think I've reached mine.  Hopefully, not much more will get dumped.  Fast and furious for awhile.


----------



## jharkin (Mar 5, 2013)

We were only supposed to get rain, but all of a sudden they decided we are in an 8-14in band for Thu/Fri.

Ugh


----------



## jharkin (Mar 5, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Wow, my 21st birthday was March 15, 1994.....we're the same age almost down to the day!
> I remember that storm too. I, too, got chitfaced (celebrated my 21st).......we had around a foot and a half of snow in 24 hrs.....almost two feet locally.....


 
Ya old fogie ..he he he 


I was a youngin... Just about to graduate HS, don't remember that storm hitting bad in CT.


----------



## milleo (Mar 5, 2013)

Bummer!  To Jharkin


----------



## Dix (Mar 5, 2013)

Rain? Snow? Both? No one is certain of nothing, but a lot of wind. Loaded up with firewood just to CMA.

Lot's of fishes around here, I'm cruising into double nickles this weekend


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 5, 2013)

Still winter here in IL


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 5, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> We're sittin right on the rain/snow bubble.....I can't believe I'm about to say this, but I hope its all rain....the un-frozen variety...
> 
> I have a bad feeling it won't be....


You've been asking for snow all winter!


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 5, 2013)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Rain? Snow? Both? No one is certain of nothing, but a lot of wind. Loaded up with firewood just to CMA.
> 
> Lot's of fishes around here, I'm cruising into double nickles this weekend


Sounds like the chit will hit the fan in your area.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 5, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> Still winter here in IL
> View attachment 95934


We had a nice day up here, the rest of the week will be even better. We pushed some wood in tonight, it's a clear night with the sky full of stars.


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 5, 2013)

zap said:


> We had a nice day up here, the rest of the week will be even better. We pushed some wood in tonight, it's a clear night with the sky full of stars.


That's good Zap. It is a little ugly here and I am getting low in the wood shed. Hoping I  will make it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 5, 2013)

tfdchief said:


> That's good Zap. It is a little ugly here and I am getting low in the wood shed. Hoping I will make it.


It's been a cold winter up here, we still have wood left that we planned on burning this year but it will depend on the weather if we might burn some shoulder season wood planned for the fall of 2013.

It's been up for two years.


----------



## BrianK (Mar 5, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> We're sittin right on the rain/snow bubble.....I can't believe I'm about to say this, but I hope its all rain....the un-frozen variety...
> 
> I have a bad feeling it won't be....


 
We're solidly into the 6-12" forecast here in Johnstown. I always close my office when Richland School District closes. Highly likely we'll have a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## Dix (Mar 5, 2013)

zap said:


> Sounds like the chit will hit the fan in your area.


 
Just got the update.... so screwed. Bringing in more firewood, and stocking the apartment if I need to run the 13.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 5, 2013)

It on the way Dix. The rain just started moving over us in the last ten minutes headed your way. Turning to snow in a couple of hours or so. Our major ass kicking starts after sunup it appears.

All heavy wet stuff. Forecast at 10 inches or so.


----------



## Dix (Mar 5, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> It on the way Dix. The rain just started moving over us in the last ten minutes headed your way. Turning to snow in a couple of hours or so. Our major ass kicking starts after sunup it appears.
> 
> All heavy wet stuff. Forecast at 10 inches or so.


 
Rain tomorrow PM, leading to snow over night into Friday.

Walked the dog 2 times, brought in 2 tote fulls........... wheel barrow full for the 13 tomorrow AM.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, it took it just twenty minutes for that "rain" to turn to wet snow. Pouring down. 39 degrees so nothing is gonna be sticking for a good while.

The 30's belly is full and it is cruising, the cupboard and fridges are stocked as is the generator gas.

Stay safe gal.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 5, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


>


 
As long as there are "guys" there will be "gals".


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm mad about the snow.  Or lack thereof.   North of me one hour they are getting 6-12" regularly.  We are on our second winter with no snow.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 5, 2013)

I figured you got this stuff when it was on the way up here. They just admitted that they blew it on the rain forecast. It started almost immediately as snow upping the guess to over a foot of this wet stuff. Everything covered here already and a whole day of it to go it looks like. 

Wish you had it instead of us.


----------



## save$ (Mar 5, 2013)

They keep saying theses storms are going out to sea or south of us, then they say, oh the projections are changing.  Our week without storms become a storm with snow showers about every day.  Now we are told we will have 3-5 in of wet stuff.  It is winter and we are in Maine.  Snow happens.   But I must admit, enough already, I am ready for spring.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 6, 2013)

That isn't normal?

Have had it snow in May.  I don't usually pull off the studded tires till the end of April.



BrotherBart said:


> Back in the early nineties we had some nasty snow storms in early March.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Mar 6, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Looks like the makings of power outages headed this way with the combination in the thread title. Starting tomorrow night into Wednesday.


And on the west coast. 10 inches of snow at our lower elevation and up around Tahoe 3 feet in the next 24 hours...hanging on tight.


----------



## osagebow (Mar 6, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> I vividly remember March 13, 1994. Snowed in with my family on my 21st birthday!
> My neighbor, who was a few years older, took me on his 4 wheeler to the only thing open in Penndel, PA, The Irish Rover, famous if you ever lived around there, good ol' Irish bar. Drank myself stupid, but it was worth it


 

Happy Birthday - HM & Scotty  - I'll be 42 on the 13th. I drove around in the aftermath of that 94 storm in a beat up mustang with studded snow tires on the back, cinderblocks in the trunk,delivering pizzas in a hilly suburb of Pittsburgh. It was a blast.Thanks for the memory

We already got close to 6 inches...gonna finish watching the late showing of Conan and plow the driveway. Lil' 4 wheeler can't do a foot and a half at a time - tires on this toy are bald!


----------



## Foragefarmer (Mar 6, 2013)

Power is out here. 4 inches of heavy heavy snow. Drove out and checked the lines on the farm. They are ok. Limbs are snapping constantly In the yard. A big black gum limb has come down in the yard. 







It's a winter wonderland.


----------



## Foragefarmer (Mar 6, 2013)

nate379 said:


> That isn't normal?
> 
> Have had it snow in May.  I don't usually pull off the studded tires till the end of April.



Yeah yeah, I lived in the mountains of Colorado for 8 years and it snowed July 4th one year. Hans Peak got 8 inches. Apples and oranges brother.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Mar 6, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Wish you had it instead of us.


 
Wondering how y'all are  faring up your way.   We must have had snow somewhere in the county because they called school, but we have none.   I'm headed in anyway.  They stopped giving us teacher work days last year so there aren't many chances to get ahead of the mountain of work.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 6, 2013)

About six inches wet packed and just starting to come down hard again. The worst is ahead of us all day but we are fine.


----------



## northwinds (Mar 6, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> And on the west coast. 10 inches of snow at our lower elevation and up around Tahoe 3 feet in the next 24 hours...hanging on tight.


 
I just looked at the map.  You're kinda close to Lassen.  That was one of our favorite trips that we took when my wife was going to school in Berkeley.  God's Country
west and north of Chico.  Hope to make it back there someday for hiking, but the summer season is so short.


----------



## jwoair23 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here in Pittsburgh the snow bands REALLY varied if you go 10-20 miles one way or another. In my hometown we got about 7-8 inches, just flurries left now. Where I work 18 miles away, we got 2-3 inches. 

Already starting to melt though, and supposed to be 58 on Sunday.


----------



## Foragefarmer (Mar 6, 2013)

About 7 inches now. 

Cows are enjoying the hay I set out yesterday. 






Gonna be a bunch to clean up once this is over. 











Plowing the driveway.


----------



## Jags (Mar 6, 2013)

A total of about 11 inches with winds.  Dropped two 5 foot drifts in my drive.  I got the Case backhoe out and showed those bastages who was boss.


----------



## billb3 (Mar 6, 2013)

Foragefarmer said:


> Yeah yeah, I lived in the mountains of Colorado for 8 years and it snowed July 4th one year. Hans Peak got 8 inches. Apples and oranges brother.


 
My grandmother would tell of it snowing July 4th here but I've never found any historical records to confirm it.
I don't doubt it though - weather extremes  isn't anything new.


Wind is kicking up here now.
Forecast changed from rain and no snow to 3-6"
Monday the storm was most likely to slide by just to the south
I just raked up the whole yard ( except where the snow piles are ) of all the detritus from Sandy, the blizzard and all the other blows this season.


----------



## Tuneighty (Mar 6, 2013)

Coming down very steady here in south central PA, just a few miles north of the mason dixon.  Never thought I would say this, but I think I brought in too much locust, not enough oak to mix with it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 6, 2013)

The good stuff is on the way up PA. We are getting bombed right now.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 6, 2013)

Foragefarmer said:


> Yeah yeah, I lived in the mountains of Colorado for 8 years and it snowed July 4th one year. Hans Peak got 8 inches. Apples and oranges brother.



Wasn't one upping.  You didn't answer my question.


----------



## Badfish740 (Mar 6, 2013)

Just plain crappy (cold, rainy, and windy) here in Central NJ.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, yet another big letdown here in central PA.  We were supposed to get 6-10", ended up with around 3" at the house.  Hoping it sticks around til this afternoon so I can take one more blast on the snowmobile with the kids before I put it away til next winter......

I'm officially ready for spring!!


----------



## Foragefarmer (Mar 6, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Wasn't one upping.  You didn't answer my question.


Didn't mean any offense. Here in the mid-Atlantic we might get a skiff in March, but a big snow is rare. 

I said apples and oranges because snow is just a part of life in other regions. School was cancelled one time while I was in Colorado. It snowed 6 feet in two days. Here they forecast .25" and school gets cancelled.


----------



## osagebow (Mar 6, 2013)

20 inches - wet heavy stuff. Heard a few trees break while plowing driveway. Little pines are getting hammered





gotta finish this woodshed !


----------



## milleo (Mar 6, 2013)

Holy crap you got slammed....!


----------



## osagebow (Mar 6, 2013)

Woodshed pic was at 1:00 still snowing now, but some light wind is helping out a bit with the trees.


----------



## Foragefarmer (Mar 6, 2013)

Wind is howling here. Almost all rain now.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 6, 2013)

Radio was saying 80-90mph winds out here starting tomorrow.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 6, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Radio was saying 80-90mph winds out here starting tomorrow.


That's a walk in the park for you guys......


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 6, 2013)

Just sounds like our hurricanes, tornadoes and  derechos around here.


----------



## Tuneighty (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, guess I didn't need to call off work. Sorry I missed double time,  but made the most of the day ....


----------



## Dix (Mar 6, 2013)

Nothing but wind so far... another wheel barrow full for the PE & the 13.

Didn't need the PE today, but getting it going tonight is a bear.... draft is horrible.


----------



## certified106 (Mar 6, 2013)

osagebow said:


> 20 inches - wet heavy stuff. Heard a few trees break while plowing driveway. Little pines are getting hammered
> 
> 
> gotta finish this woodshed !


Wow you got hit hard...... Those trampoline springs might be a little stretched out after that snow, lol


----------



## certified106 (Mar 6, 2013)

Tuneighty said:


> Well, guess I didn't need to call off work. Sorry I missed double time,  but made the most of the day ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's never to cold to grill..... Looks good!


----------



## ArsenalDon (Mar 6, 2013)

northwinds said:


> I just looked at the map. You're kinda close to Lassen. That was one of our favorite trips that we took when my wife was going to school in Berkeley. God's Country
> west and north of Chico. Hope to make it back there someday for hiking, but the summer season is so short.


YES!  We are close, and please promise me that if you every come out you will look me up. You like fly fishing?


----------



## Badfish740 (Mar 7, 2013)

So now we _might_ get snow tonight?  The weatherman's been twisting himself into a pretzel over this one.  I haven't seen forecasting this inconsistent in a while


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 7, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> So now we _might_ get snow tonight? The weatherman's been twisting himself into a pretzel over this one. I haven't seen forecasting this inconsistent in a while


 They are calling for about 1-3 inches here, rain coming in on Monday which should make it a mess, might fill the Brook up too.


----------



## jharkin (Mar 7, 2013)

Its been coming down lightly here all day. They actually upped our snow totals since yesterday, calling for a potential 10in. But they also say its going to compact and turn slushy so the final amount on the ground Fri will be a lot less.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 7, 2013)

Only a few sporadic flurries here. You can keep that crap.


----------



## osagebow (Mar 7, 2013)

Tuneighty said:


> Well, guess I didn't need to call off work. Sorry I missed double time,  but made the most of the day ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jharkin (Mar 8, 2013)

the predictions of just a few inches and ending by 6am today were just a bit off on this one.......... Still snowing here, nearly whiteout at times this morning. Its compacted heavy and wet  so the actual amount on the ground looks like less than a foot.


----------



## FrankMA (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm up on the NH border near Lawrence and we were predicted to "only" get about 3" - 6". I'd say we're at about 12" or so right now and it's still snowing pretty hard (and sideways!). I already did my driveway with my 2 stage snowblower earlier - will be getting the single stage out for round 2 in a few hours.


----------



## billb3 (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like all the snow DC didn't get dumped in Ma and NH
East  Coast  shoreline  is getting beat.


----------



## jharkin (Mar 8, 2013)

Still snowing! The predicted 3-6 over 2 days. I expected to wake up to clear roads and go to work. Glad I didn't.


----------



## jharkin (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## osagebow (Mar 8, 2013)

We got off easy with a 6 hour power outage  - good luck up there.


----------

